# More Sadness ..



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

I am so very sorry to report that Castor, beloved mate of FanFan and father of FanTastic, Aspen, and Chessie, died suddenly at about 11:15 AM this morning. I am, of course, heartbroken, but very disconcerted at the quickness of his passing. I had just refilled the bathtub and was watching Chessie, who is a little maniac for bathing, happily splashing in the tub with Castor perched on the side of the tub and watching. I briefly walked away to get more pigeon mix to top off the feeders in the enclosure where Castor lived with FanFan, Chessie, Aspen, Traveler, Stinky, Darth Vader, Curly, Ptero, and Jewel, only to return minutes later to find him dead on the floor next to the bathtub. I am just flabbergasted that he could be fine one minute and dead less than five minutes later. There were no signs of injury or illness, feathers in good condition, good weight and muscle tone, so I have another tragic mystery death to deal with here.

I dread having to tell Marjorie that her wonderful Castor now flys with the angels.

Terry


----------



## Whitefeather (Sep 2, 2002)

Oh my goodness Terry. What a shock.
I am so sorry to hear this of Castor.  
I wonder what in the world could have happened. 

Cindy


----------



## Pidgey (May 20, 2005)

Oh, Terry... I'm so sorry! I've never really researched it but I've always believed that they're capable of having heart attacks, strokes and other such sudden catastrophes just like the rest of us.

Pidgey


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Thanks, Cindy and Pidgey. I, too, believe that they can succumb to heart attacks and strokes just as we can. I also have no real idea of how old Castor could have been. His original Mom, Marjorie, rescued him and his brother, Pollux, from a not very nice situation. Pollux also died suddenly right before Marjorie and her family were leaving to drive the two of them to me in California.

It's sure been a real tough week or so around here.

Terry


----------



## Lin Hansen (Jan 9, 2004)

Oh Terry, what a terrible, terrible shock! So sad for you and know Marjorie will be sad to hear the bad news as well.

So hope for you that this will be it for a long, long time.

Linda


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

I am so sorry, Terry! Sudden deaths are so devastating!

COMFORTING HUGS!


----------



## Pigeonpal2002 (Jul 27, 2002)

Oh Terry, 

I'm so sorry to read about Castor...this is just so sudden and so sad Do you suspect that maybe the spiders that you had mentioned earlier this week had a part in this? 

I know that this doesn't matter or comfort you, but perhaps this is a real concern you're going to have to muddle through right now

You have my deepest sympathies over this very unexpected but very sad loss


----------



## Pete Jasinski (Jan 2, 2005)

I'm so sorry you lost your precious Castor  I hope you find the source of these mysterious and untimely losses so it God forbid doesn't happen again.


----------



## TerriB (Nov 16, 2003)

Terry, I am so sorry for your loss! To have Castor die so unexpectedly must be a shock. No symptoms, no indication of what might have caused it...and no idea if the recent deaths are possibly related. Very frustrating. Sure hope you can resolve this quickly!


----------



## feralpigeon (Feb 14, 2005)

Can’t tell you how sorry I am to read the news, Terry. A sudden death is very hard to take especially under the circumstance, it has been a very difficult time for you. You have my deepest sympathies as well.

fp


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Thanks yet again everyone. I truly don't know what to think about Castor. I do think spider bites were a likely thing with Squanto and Peep, but the weather has been so cold, rainy, and nasty here for more than a week .. I don't think there are any spider survivors aside from the Grand Daddy Long Legs in my shower.

I am truly ready for this bad spell to be over and over with for a long time. I'm just devastated with so many losses in such a short time and all of them my personal pets. Actually, that's not true .. there is a huge die off of Coots at Laguna Niguel Regional Park .. I've gotten some of them and they haven't even made the night in order to get to a permitted facility the next day. Sadly .. it's been death, death, and more death around here .. until Midnight now called Shadow arrived .. a much needed little breath of life and hope. Then there's Pilgrim and Alex .. doing well and are so very, very cute!

Terry


----------



## Reti (Jul 20, 2003)

OMG, Terry, I am so sorry. This is such a shock.
I wonder what happened. I do bellieve pigeons and all animals, just like us can have strokes and heart attacks.
Is it possible to have an autopsy done? Just to put your mind at ease.

Reti


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

Terry.......I'm so sorry to hear this. I really don't know what to say actually. Seems you've had a pretty rough time here lately. Sending you a big HUG.


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

Terry,

I'm so sorry to hear the news about your beloved Castor. I have always heard that pigeons can have major organ failures, and I had one bird a few years ago that I found dropped over and died. 
It is just so overwhelming and an unbelievably heartache and shock. 

I'm sending out extra prayers for you that God watches over you and the all your pets, you have had enough. PLEASE take extra care of yourself, as you have had alot of stress lately.


----------



## Feefo (Feb 8, 2002)

Terry, this is the first thread I have read and so sad! I am so very, very sorry! Please pass my condolences on to Marjorie too.

During my hospitalisation we also had a sudden and unexpected death, Sumo, a strong healthy male was Baby's mate and showed no signs of illness. It fell to John to experience theat heart wrenching realisation that he had gone.

Then Karen rang me yesterday and said that two of hers had died.

I know that like us you are having to cope not only with the loss of a beloved pet but with the anxiety of not knowing if any of the others will be affected. My heart goes out to you.

Cynthia


----------



## pigeonmama (Jan 9, 2005)

Terry,
I am so sorry about the loss of this beautiful little spirit. The hurt you feel is worse than any physical pain/injury you could ever receive, I know. But, what a wonderful life he had with you, safety, wonderful care, LOVE, a chance to have a mate and family. And when he died, it was quickly, with no fear of predators.
You know, we need a smilie with tears, too. I know it would be used.
Daryl


----------



## Maggie-NC (Jun 22, 2005)

Terry, you have to know this hits me almost as hard as you. The picture of Castor and Fantastic is my favorite picture and I still use it from time to time on my desktop. He was so beautiful and I am so very very sorrry.


----------



## Whitefeather (Sep 2, 2002)

cyro51 said:


> Terry, this is the first thread I have read and so sad! I am so very, very sorry! Please pass my condolences on to Marjorie too.
> 
> *During my hospitalisation we also had a sudden and unexpected death, Sumo, a strong healthy male was Baby's mate and showed no signs of illness. It fell to John to experience theat heart wrenching realisation that he had gone.*
> 
> ...


I am so sorry Cynthia & John.  
My condolences to you as well Karen.

Cindy


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Thank you again everyone for your condolences. Cynthia, John, and Karen, I am terribly sorry for your losses also.

Terry


----------



## LondonPigeon (May 10, 2005)

I'm sorry to hear about that


----------



## Hillybean (Oct 30, 2005)

OH! 
I'm so sorry to hear about everyones pigeons. The loss of a companion is always hard, but it's even harder with it being so sudden.

-hilly


----------



## maryjane (Jul 15, 2006)

I'm so sorry, Terri! The sudden and unexplained losses seem to be the worst, when you don't know what happened.  I'm sending you a big hug from me and my crew.


----------



## Victor (Dec 18, 2004)

I too want to send you my condolences to you. I signed on briefly last night when I got home from work and your post was one of the first ones I read. I just didn't know what to say or think, so I turned the computer off and went to sleep. As I lay there, I was thinking it could have been anyones beloved pigeon. It could have been one of mine, and then realized that ultimately one of those dreaded days will eventually come. I feel sad for you and the others who have recently lost a beloved pet. I hope that better days come your way. You certainly deserve some.


----------



## Cricket (Sep 1, 2005)

Gosh Terry... I am sorry as well. At least there was no sign of struggle or suffering... My best to you... hugs too.


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Thanks again, eveyone. Though I am very, very sad, poor little FanFan just seems lost without Castor. I hope she will take comfort from having Aspen and Chessie there with her.

Terry


----------



## TerriB (Nov 16, 2003)

Cynthia and John, I am so sorry for the unexpected death of Sumo. When a strong health bird dies suddenly, it is especially wrenching.

Karen, so sorry for the loss of two of your birds.

This time of year is hard on the wild birds, but to have these losses in well cared for pets is unnerving. Sure hope a cause can be found for at least some of the deaths.


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

*And The Sadness Keeps On ..*

Little Pilgrim passed away on the afternoon of Christmas Eve. I thought s/he was doing so very well but found him/her very weak and still with a full crop from the morning feeding when I checked around 2 PM to see if either or both Pilgrim or Alex were ready to eat again. Little Alex was fine and ready for another meal, but Pilgrim could barely stand and made no attempt to peep, squeak, or wing twitch. S/he quietly passed within about an hour. 

I didn't want to depress anyone with such sad news during Christmas so just held off telling you all until today. I'm really, really ready for all these unexpected deaths to be over and done with.

Rest in peace little Pilgrim.

Terry


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

OH NO, Terry!! NOT PILGRIM TOO!

Darn it, I am so sorry to hear such sad news! I guess Squanto was calling...

Sending HUGE comforting THOUGHTS and HUGS!!


----------



## Maggie-NC (Jun 22, 2005)

Terry, I am so sorry.


----------



## Pidgey (May 20, 2005)

Oh, I'm terribly sorry, Terry! Were there any signs before?

Pidgey


----------



## Feather (Dec 8, 2005)

Terry, I am so very sorry for your losses. 

Feather


----------



## pigeonmama (Jan 9, 2005)

Terry,
What can I say, that hasn't already been said. You love your babies so much, take such good care of them, one and all. It just doesn't seem fair. I am so sorry.
Big hug and oh, so much love,
Daryl


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

I don't know what to say either, except I'm so sorry.


----------



## Reti (Jul 20, 2003)

Oh no, Terry, this can't be happening, so sad and tragic.
I am so sorry.

Reti


----------



## feralpigeon (Feb 14, 2005)

I'm just so sorry to hear about Pilgrim, Terry. Sending some healing thoughts your way.

fp


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Thanks so much everyone. I am truly and totally at a loss as to what has taken an entire little pigeon family with the exception of FanTastic, who is doing fine.

I'd have to say that spider bites are out of the question at this point. There aren't any spiders left outside at this time of year, and there is no way a spider could have gotten to Pilgrim who has been inside since I decided to try and finish raising him/her after the loss of both Squanto and Peep. 

Naturally, I am blaming myself for not seeing something I should have or not doing something I should have or doing something I shouldn't have .. I just don't know what any of those things might have been.

Assuming the loss of these birds can't be attributed to me and my care or lack thereof, it must be something that the babies got from Peep.

There were no signs whatsoever with Peep and Squanto .. fine one day and dead the next. With little Pilgrim, whatever it is was fairly sudden. Pilgrim was looking and acting normal at the morning feeding and about 5 hours later was clearly in serious trouble and died within another hour.

Now I'm terribly worried about little Alex too since s/he was with Pilgrim for a good many days. So far, so good, but I'm about to wear my shoes out running to check on Alex every few minutes.

Terry


----------



## TerriB (Nov 16, 2003)

Wow, this is unexpected and very sad! Terry, I am so sorry for your loss of little Pilgrim. With your level of experience, this must be disheartening. Blaming yourself is understandable but totally unwarranted. You have developed a sixth sense regarding health problems with your charges. If there was something to notice, I am positive that you would have. Sure hope you are able to track down this mysterious killer, soon!


----------



## Pidgey (May 20, 2005)

Have you prepared any of them for a trip to the vet for a fast necropsy? There aren't many things that are that virulent and some of them are viral.

Pidgey


----------



## Lin Hansen (Jan 9, 2004)

Oh Terry, I'm just so so sorry to hear about little Pilgrim's passing.

So sad and must be such a worry to have on your mind....

Linda


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Little Pilgrim was duly kept in the morgue refrigerator and went for necropsy today. I really hope that there will be some conclusive findings.

Terry


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

Oh..Terry,

I'm so sorry to hear about Pilgrim passing.

I sure hope the necropsy will get to the bottom of what is going on here.

I know you must be feeling at a loss, and very paranoid about going out and finding another one.

I'm keeping you and yours, in my thoughts and prayers, as well as your intentions.


----------



## arnieismybaby (Jul 24, 2006)

I am really shocked and saddened to read that not one, but of two of your beloved birds have passed away, and so unexpectedly.  I hope that you can find out what caused their sudden deaths, so that you can prevent the same happening to your other beloved bird.

My condolences and prayers are with you.

Michelle


----------



## John_D (Jan 24, 2002)

I am so sorry to read of these little angels passing, Terry.

I can feel for you, having just had our Micklewood pass on.. and another pigeon I found on my balcony on Christmas eve being in a touch and go situation right now.

John


----------



## Feefo (Feb 8, 2002)

I am so sorry Terry. I had hoped that as nothing had happened for over a week all would be well. I hope that the necropsy shows something which will either put your mind at rest or point to action to take.

We had a necropsy done on Sumo, who died earlier this month, but all they found was a pleural effusion so we are none the wiser.

Cynthia


----------



## Whitefeather (Sep 2, 2002)

I am so sorry to hear of Pilgrim's passing Terry.  
I hope you are able to get some type of clue as to what is going on.

My heart goes out to you at this most trying time.

Cindy


----------



## SueC (Jun 9, 2005)

I'm sorry for your losses, Terry.

I hope you can get to the root of the problem soon.

Suzanna


----------



## Rooster2312 (Mar 8, 2006)

Oh Terry, I am so shocked to read this devastating news.

Sending you comforting hugs,

Lindi


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Thanks again folks. I just posted in another thread in the Sick/Injured category that the necropsy on Pilgrim revealed massive internal canker. I'm very concerned for little Alex and FanTastic too at this point.

Terry


----------



## Garye (Feb 20, 2005)

I'm late with this... but I'm sorry about the death. I always hate it when I hear one of those loveable animals died.


----------



## littlestar (May 11, 2005)

Oh Terry! I'm so very sorry to hear about little Pilgrim. I know how sad and heartbroken you are right now. Please don't blame yourself, there are times when birds are sick and show no signs until it's to late. I'm glad you found out what was wrong with Pilgrim.


----------

